# Thumping noise while driving?



## Drizzy_Je (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guys. I've searched through the existing threads and I couldn't find anything on this particular issue. I apologize if it's already been posted. 

I recently changed the front wheel bearings and brakes on my 2007 Altima 2.5sl model. Everything went smoothly and I put everything back together exactly how it was before, however now my ABS light is on. More importantly,there is a thumping noise coming from the front of the car, not entirely sure what side but if I had to guess I assume it is the passenger side. There is also a considerable amount of feedback in the wheel, and the whole car vibrates as you accelerate and get up to speed. Any idea what this might be? I'd appreciate any ideas you can throw at me, I'd really like to avoid going to the dealer on this one.. Luckily it's warming up so I can commute on my bike, but I'd really like to have my Alty back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you replaced the front wheel bearings, did you use a hydraulic press to remove/install the bearings. The ABS sensor is very delicate; it may have been damaged during the repair; check the harness connector. Did you torque the drive shaft lock nut to the proper spec which should be 92 ft-lbs. Also the caliper torque arm that's bolted to the steering knuckle should be torqued to 98 ft-lbs.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

First off you broke the sensor. I'm will to bet you didn't remove the sensor when you pulled the bearing out. As for the thumping, did you get the axle nut all the way tightened?


----------



## Drizzy_Je (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, so I figured out what was wrong. When I started the job, I intended on doing the front bearings and brakes, as well as the back. It ended up taking longer than I thought, and once I was done with the front it started to rain. I totally forgot to tighten the back since I never got a chance to actually work back there. Fortunately no harm done, except to my ego. As far as the abs light goes, I didn't remove the sensor, I didn't realize how delicate they are. Once I change them out all should be right with the world. Thanks to everyone who responded!


----------

